# Licence free cars in Spain



## memoia

My missus has heard something about those little cars we see on the roads with a tiny number plate on the back. I think they have a very small engine, like a motorbike engine in them. 
According to what we've heard, they can be driven without a licence.
Has anyone heard this and what do they cost?


----------



## jojo

Aixam!!! AAAAAGGGGGH! Nasty little things. I think you're right, you dont need a licence to drive them, although, someone here will put you straight I'm sure!

Jo


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Aixam!!! AAAAAGGGGGH! Nasty little things. I think you're right, you dont need a licence to drive them,
> 
> Jo


Judging by the way they're driven you don't need a brain either.


----------



## jojo

theres always one infront of me when I'm in a hurry and you dared try to overtake them cos they seem to jump into your path as you try to swerve round them. And theres usually a family of 25 and their pets in them with the grandpa driving.

seriously tho, try putting "Aixam" into google and have a look. It'll tell you all you need to know

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky

I thought you could drive them on a provisional / motorcycle licence, not* no* licence
I pass them regularly crawling along in the cycle lane at about 25 kph.


----------



## chris(madrid)

AIXAM, le leader européen des voitures sans permis

NASTY HORRID THINGS

Very easy to damage - expensive (I'm told) to repair PROPERLY. Also i'm told they0re not cheap to insure as basically you're not LICENCED to drive - therefore a RISK.

You need a PERMIT not a LICENCE.


----------



## Stravinsky

chris(madrid) said:


> AIXAM, le leader européen des voitures sans permis
> 
> NASTY HORRID THINGS
> 
> Very easy to damage - expensive (I'm told) to repair PROPERLY. Also i'm told they0re not cheap to insure as basically you're not LICENCED to drive - therefore a RISK.
> 
> You need a PERMIT not a LICENCE.



0 - 60 in 10 minutes?


----------



## memoia

*Aixas cars*

You need a PERMIT not a LICENCE. 

Where from, the post office?

If it keeps her happy, who am I to comment on them?


----------



## Stravinsky

memoia said:


> You need a PERMIT not a LICENCE.
> 
> Where from, the post office?
> 
> If it keeps her happy, who am I to comment on them?


Quite right. As long as she knows what to expect, because Spanish drivers in full sized cars wont have much patience if she holds them up


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> Quite right. As long as she knows what to expect, because Spanish drivers in full sized cars wont have much patience if she holds them up



Spanish drivers dont have much patience with ANYONE else on the road tho!!! They have this uncontrollable need to overtake anything infront of them, regardless of the speed or speed limits!! And for their roundabout skills..........!!!!!!!!???

Jo


----------



## XTreme

Don't think there's much room in them for bonking!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Don't think there's much room in them for bonking!



Maybe thats why the OPs wife wants one?????


----------



## chris(madrid)

memoia said:


> You need a PERMIT not a LICENCE.
> 
> Where from, the post office?
> 
> If it keeps her happy, who am I to comment on them?


 TRAFICO iirc. Basically it's the same sort of permit as the youngsters need to ride mopeds. 

I'd look seriously at the costs. use a Gestoria - they'll know. I believe you'll still need stuff like eyesight/hearing tests. And can more or less imagine it has to be REGULARLY renewed. 

Also they do not dent - they shatter if hit/nudged etc.


----------



## chris(madrid)

jojo said:


> Spanish drivers dont have much patience with ANYONE else on the road tho!!! They have this uncontrollable need to overtake anything infront of them, regardless of the speed or speed limits!!


 Especially foreigners. Will you lot please stay off my roads!  <paaarp - vrum vrum>


----------



## memoia

*Drivers in Spain*

*Give them a chance, they've only had motorcars for a short time. it will take a while and many lost licences before the message gets through. 
Just look how long it took us Brits to become sophisticated and sensible on the road.*


----------



## jojo

memoia said:


> *Give them a chance, they've only had motorcars for a short time. it will take a while and many lost licences before the message gets through.
> Just look how long it took us Brits to become sophisticated and sensible on the road.*



I totally disagree, the Spanish are far less "woosy" than Brits and far braver (rightly or wrongly) on the roads. 

As for only having cars for a short time? How do you work that out?? 

I think their road systems are infinately superior to the UKs, there isnt the "anti car", anti road building" mentalitiy here.

So I would say the exact opposite! 

Jo


----------



## ivorra

memoia said:


> *Give them a chance, they've only had motorcars for a short time. it will take a while and many lost licences before the message gets through.
> Just look how long it took us Brits to become sophisticated and sensible on the road.*


I agree, having lived here now for eight years, I have seen a gradual improvement in driving standards but there still seems to be an attitude that owning a car is something really special and that car drivers are the priveledged few - all you humble pedestrians, cyclists, pushchair users, better get out of the way or else. It is not so much that cars have been around for a short while but that the wide spread ownership of cars is a more recent phenomena here than it is in northern europe. Parking on the pavement is the prime example - ok to block the footpath but not ok to block the road (it is shocking the number of wing mirrors that get broken off trying to get though with the carrito!).


----------



## jojo

ivorra said:


> I agree, having lived here now for eight years, I have seen a gradual improvement in driving standards but there still seems to be an attitude that owning a car is something really special and that car drivers are the priveledged few - all you humble pedestrians, cyclists, pushchair users, better get out of the way or else. It is not so much that cars have been around for a short while but that the wide spread ownership of cars is a more recent phenomena here than it is in northern europe. Parking on the pavement is the prime example - ok to block the footpath but not ok to block the road (it is shocking the number of wing mirrors that get broken off trying to get though with the carrito!).



I think the reason the Spanish drive and behave as they do, is more to do with their "cavelier" attitude about everything - the reason I love living here so much. I cant believe its cos they've only recently been introduced to the motor car - if anything, they've learnet from our mistakes - certainly with the road building out here and they're not as "anal" as the UK.....yet!!! Most of the spanish families around here have at least two cars and theres an awful lot of very expensive ones too - hardly a nation who have suddenly been introduce to the horseless carriage and sold their donkeys!

Jo


----------



## owdoggy

memoia said:


> *Just look how long it took us Brits to become sophisticated and sensible on the road.*


??
Dunno where these Brits you're talking about are but they certainly ain't here in Britain



Doggy


----------



## almendros

chris(madrid) said:


> You need a PERMIT not a LICENCE.


It's the other way round.

They are treated the same way as a moped for which you need a licence - Licencia de conduccion.

For a car you need a permit - Permiso de conduccion.


----------



## jack&marie

Hi, Having lived all over europe i am familiar with these vehicles..The three major manufacturers of these are: Ligier..Aixam..Virgo microcar..Yes some people can drive them without any kind of driving licence..But its only over a certain age..This systems was originally set up for the elderly who are/was illiterate and are/were unable to sit a driving test..If you require any further information please dont hesitate to ask..You can PM me..Jack


----------



## chris(madrid)

almendros said:


> It's the other way round.
> 
> They are treated the same way as a moped for which you need a licence - Licencia de conduccion.
> 
> For a car you need a permit - Permiso de conduccion.


  Direct translation is not what I was aiming for. 

The point was it's not what a NON Spaniard would call a DRIVING LICENCE. 

Also afaik it has NO VALIDITY outside Spain.


----------

